# Puffins



## Space Face (Apr 2, 2021)

Gotta be out most favourite sea birds.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## stapo49 (Apr 2, 2021)

Nice shots and they are beautiful birds.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 2, 2021)

Oy! It looks like me matey's been oot an aboot! Nice shots of a very cool looking bird to go along with me coffee. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nokk (Apr 2, 2021)

nice!  one of my favorite birds as well.  the third is my favorite, i love the pose.  great detail in all of them.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 2, 2021)

Very nice! Nothing quite so colorful here. And I love their books!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Space Face (Apr 2, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> Nice shots and they are beautiful birds.



Thank you Mr Oz.



nokk said:


> nice!  one of my favorite birds as well.  the third is my favorite, i love the pose.  great detail in all of them.



Cheers, N.  Appreciated. 



jeffashman said:


> Very nice! Nothing quite so colorful here. And I love their books!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Thank you. 

Loved Batman as a kid too


----------



## Space Face (Apr 2, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Oy! It looks like me matey's been oot an aboot! Nice shots of a very cool looking bird to go along with me coffee. Thanks for sharing.



Biscuits?

Not this years crop.  Hopefully here soon tho. Unfortunately, they are in decline.  Global warming gets blamed but I don't buy that.   They're a hardy wee species and I'm sure they'll see it though. 

Cheers China.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks for sharing these. Someday, I hope to see them in the wild. Nicely done.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 2, 2021)

Great set.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 2, 2021)

Absolutely love puffins. 
Great set but number 4 is my favourite .


----------



## Space Face (Apr 2, 2021)

pjaye said:


> Great set.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Thanks for sharing these. Someday, I hope to see them in the wild. Nicely done.




Thanks chaps.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 2, 2021)

zombiesniper said:


> Absolutely love puffins.
> Great set but number 4 is my favourite .



Aye, they certainly have the cuteness factor. 

Thank you.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 2, 2021)

jealousy!!!!!!!!  Was scheduled for a puffin excursion up in Maine last year but it got canceled due to covid.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks.  I'm lucky to have a cliff top nature reserve about a five minute drive/hour walk from me.  The numbers there aren't great and getting close enough is a challenge but they are always just great to see.


----------



## PJM (Apr 2, 2021)

Nice shots!  Great colors and details.  I would love to see these in the wild.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 2, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Thanks.  I'm lucky to have a cliff top nature reserve about a five minute drive/hour walk from me.



You, lucky lucky bstard !!


----------



## tructiepbongda (Apr 7, 2021)

They looks gorgeous under your lens, thanks for sharing bro


----------



## Space Face (Apr 7, 2021)

Eh, ta!


----------



## SpenserEller (Apr 7, 2021)

Very nice. I really like #2. I wish we had those around here. 

Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Space Face (Apr 7, 2021)

Cheers!


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 7, 2021)

I hope to one day see these birds in person in their native habitat. They are so interesting.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 7, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> I hope to one day see these birds in person in their native habitat. They are so interesting.




I'll send you one


----------

